# Let me see those spots!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, he is beautiful!!


----------



## Vendetta12 (Aug 1, 2013)

He's a stubborn sh!t, but I love him. I remember he used to kick people all the time in his stall, but I would go in there rub his teeth and he would be fine. I'm thinking about calling up my old trainer and asking her if I can come ride him every once in a while


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Do they have to be Appy spots?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vendetta12 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nope! They can be any kinda spots!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Stryder (AkA Rolling River Blue AphC 2 year old Gelding)







































He is a classy dude.


----------



## Vendetta12 (Aug 1, 2013)

^^ He is gorgeous! Such a pretty boy!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Drifting--He is growing up so much! :O

I'm so jealous of all these spotties...


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Love the spots! And the blue eye! So beautiful!

Here's my dad's horse. She's a flea bitten gray appaloosa. She once was black with a blanket.



























Here's my grandfather's Colorado Ranger mare.



















And my mom's horse with his pinto spots!



















And my horse, who despite solid first impressions, has a few spots of her own.

Yes, looks solid enough...









And then you see her chin spot!









And these sad little spots under her belly!


----------



## BB Marie (Oct 4, 2011)

Just have to share my spotted horses


----------



## Vendetta12 (Aug 1, 2013)

They're all so pretty!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Pickles is working on growing some?


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Here's Chip, an Appy that I rode when I was a working student in Mississippi, and about the only thing I miss there!


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I have 3 spotted horses and one spotted mule. I love them! That's not me in the last pic. Wish it was... I would be a lot younger than I am.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

kiltsrhott said:


> Here's my grandfather's Colorado Ranger mare.


Holy crud, how do those ranger spots work?! Reddish spots?! I have never seen that before, they look so neat!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

GracielaGata said:


> Holy crud, how do those ranger spots work?! Reddish spots?! I have never seen that before, they look so neat!


Honestly, I have no idea! Foxy's copper spots didn't appear until a few years ago. She's 16 years old now. I was told it has something to do with her appaloosa pattern. It is very strange and I have only ever seen it on this one horse!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

kiltsrhott said:


> Honestly, I have no idea! Foxy's copper spots didn't appear until a few years ago. She's 16 years old now. I was told it has something to do with her appaloosa pattern. It is very strange and I have only ever seen it on this one horse!


It is quite nifty!! Beautiful though  She looks to be a big girl too, right?


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

GracielaGata said:


> It is quite nifty!! Beautiful though  She looks to be a big girl too, right?


Thanks! She is a very neat horse. Her personality is as interesting as her appearance. She's 16 hands and built like a tank. She's similar in build to the old style Quarter Horses and Appaloosas, stocky, and not very refined.


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the old style QHs though. She is purty. :wink:


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Luvs Horses said:


> I love the old style QHs though. She is purty. :wink:


Thanks! I love the old style Quarter Horses too! They're just nice, solid horses, and they are beautiful!


----------

